# Nora's and Nibbles' litters, with new pix



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nora and Nibbles had two litters. She's the splashed yellow doe, the middle sized are the girls from the first litter, and the little ones are the second litter.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the splashed yellow girl and the fuzzy wuzzy one!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, I wonder if she'll still look fuzy and/or curly when she's grown up.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Nora's Yellow colour is very attractive Moustress 

I think I remember that the curly coats were a surprise in your mousery. Are you now breeding for them, or _enduring_ them?
xx


----------



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow that mouse splash with yellow/gold colouring in the first photo is absolutely stunning.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

tratallen: Just enduring them. I find curls popping up in the tris, especially when I breed related meeces. theones from my other lines have always been unheathy looking verging on deformed, with heads shaped like buffalo. Very unattractive. I probably won't try to breed them, even now that I have what look like normal healthy curlies, as I just don't have room in my mousery. It'll be interesting, though to see how they turn out.

Thanks, all. The big doe is the mother, named Nora, and she's a splashed recessive yellow.


----------

